
Sbaker: FlightAware data for AAR 214. Yesterday (safe) vs. today (crash) - jnazario
https://twitter.com/sbaker/status/353611787750494208
======
omegant
Amazing that data is available like that, I didn´t know it was possible.

It´s early to know because a number of things may have caused this profile,
but initially it seems a quite unstabilized approach. For a plane as heavy as
a 777 it´s difficult to loose altitude and speed as fast as a (for example) a
MD80. For those who don´t know, the first aproach is a 3 degree normal glide
path. The second one is almost double than that. That means maybe more than
1500´ /min of discend. If you are not used flying in such conditions (almost
idle engines, steep discend, speed above aproach selection) it´s hard to slow
down your descend without smashing your tail with the ground (is what it seems
it happened) or overflying the runway due to the excess air speed.

We´ll have to wait for the investigation and all the flight data to know what
happened.

